# Iceman wanted dead or alive!!!!!! D.i.y. Ghost blind



## ike_osu

Very Nice! Your going to get more hate mail!!


----------



## Lagrange

To quote Chief Dan George in the movie - Little Big Man... "I aint never been invisible before".

Great idea...waiting for video on pins and needles.


----------



## spflugradt

That rocks.. can't wait to see the youtube!!! Way to stick it to the man:cheers:

Steve


----------



## quick94stang

hell yes i've been wanting to build one those cant wait to see the vid!!!!


----------



## LeEarl

That looks great :thumb:


----------



## dubllung4

Your a freaking genius. I think its great all the stuff you make better and cheaper than what its bought for. Keep it upp!:thumbs_up


----------



## Flippy

nice cant wait to see the video


----------



## Bassniper

Awesome Iceman, again. Keep it up and get the video posted. I would call it "predator-flage".


----------



## bansh-eman

Man if you could make a whole encloser with that stuff, you would be a killing machine!


----------



## Zonablazer

Hahahaha this is great you even have handles on it...this is definitely going to be one to remember...can't wait for the video. This will work wonders here in Arizona !!!!


----------



## atjunkie

Subcription added.:wink:


----------



## 458win

Sweet!!! but questions for you. What happens when the sun hits it? Can you flag down the space shuttle?


----------



## Mapes3

that...is...awesome!!! cant wait to see the video!


----------



## KK0605

SWEET! Awesome as always Iceman!


----------



## jakejohnson

Can't wait to see the vid. Well done!


----------



## Cajun83

Somebody's gonna order a mob hit on you...


----------



## Mapes3

Cajun83 said:


> Somebody's gonna order a mob hit on you...


that wouldnt do too much... you seen what this guy can do with a FOB? that would be brutal especially since he can now hide behind this blind haha:tongue:


----------



## Struttinhoyt88

Damn that looks good....

How much does that thing weigh?.... Just trying to get a comparison to my brickhouse....


----------



## oldschoolcj5

Shweet ... ready for the vid


----------



## giddi1820

Looks nice any detail in YouTube video?


----------



## Iceman2383

lol im going to try and answer some of your questions in one post...so bear with me. I thought about making it a full enclosure, but I think that kind of defeats the purpose...you can build a shooting house and leave it up year round and deer won't even look twice at it, so the portable one is the one that I went with. The reflections aren't bad at all, the panels are angled down to the ground, so sun won't affect the blind, most of these photos were actually taken while the blind was in direct sunlight. Right now it weighs around 25-30lbs at 4 panels and 12-15lbs 2 panels. I am trying to figure out a way to make it lighter, but still retain its rigidity...this is going to be installment videos, there is going to be a video that outlines how to do this one, and when I come up with videos on how to make it better, they will be up right away. The video itself answers just about all the questions you may have...its pretty straight forward, Ishow you the dimensions, how to cut, what to cut, how to get the angles, how to make it a mirror- even how to make the little bungee ball tent stakes that come with the original, and how to hide from the mob :wink:


----------



## Gunner7800

What did you use on the backside of the panels?


----------



## Peeping Tom

Hope nobody shoots at the deers reflection!!


----------



## Iceman2383

Peeping Tom said:


> Hope nobody shoots at the deers reflection!!


the panels are angled down, the deer woul have to be inches away from the blind in order to have a reflection...the blind only reflects the ground in front of it.


----------



## Highball

looks good. Post it up over on SS.com for those guys


----------



## hunt123

Iceman2383 said:


> Oh no...UH OH....OH MAN!!!!! LOL, I did it again...there I go makin people angry!!! Ladies and Gentlemen, you have waited long enough to see what I had in store these past few months, well- thanks to an AT member who wishes to remain anonymous generously donated the plexiglass so you all could have this video, I have constructed a DIY "casper" blind :wink: Not only was I able to make this for under $100, I got it all on video...YOUTUBE VIDEO COMING SOON!!!!! Here are a few pictures to warm you up. We still aren't done 100%, but the construction aspect of the project was finished today. there are still a few things that I need to finish in order to complete the video...probably a week or so.


So the plexiglass was donated and you still have about $100 in it? Those of us who don't have access to free plex might as well just go get the "store-boughten" one. Wouldn't be saving anything by making one.


----------



## buckeyboy

It's pretty cool to look at. I dont think it really is superior to a regular blind?
whats the advantage??


----------



## PSE.Stinger

quick94stang said:


> hell yes i've been wanting to build one those cant wait to see the vid!!!!


x2:thumbs_up


----------



## KK0605

buckeyboy said:


> It's pretty cool to look at. I dont think it really is superior to a regular blind?
> whats the advantage??


I would think it would be better because it could "adapt" to any "camo" pattern (i.e. its surroundings). Instead of buying four different blinds you only have 1.


----------



## Iceman2383

hunt123 said:


> So the plexiglass was donated and you still have about $100 in it? Those of us who don't have access to free plex might as well just go get the "store-boughten" one. Wouldn't be saving anything by making one.


actually NOT, i priced it WITH the plexiglass...overall I personally spent $30 making this with the donated plexiglass...if you were to buy your own plexiglass then that's where its around $100...and even if it was $200 to make it, the MSRP of this thing on the website is $300+shipping+accessories...I think that there is a package deal for $400+shipping....knock yourself out dude...I'll make my own.


----------



## Iceman2383

buckeyboy said:


> It's pretty cool to look at. I dont think it really is superior to a regular blind?
> whats the advantage??


with this type of mirror blind, you can match any terrain without the need for brushing your regular pop-up blind in, you can use it anywhere from thick timber to the center of a cut cornfield...it matches everything around it, the "camo" even moves when the wind blows- because it mirrors EVERYTHING whatever is around it lol- imagine using a cornfield patterned blind in hardwoods, a hardwood blind in knee deep snow, etc. etc....you literally disappear behind this thing.


----------



## Darin J

My buddy and I were talking about building one of these pretty soon, if you are interested in saving some weight and some money try looking into coroplast (http://www.coroplast.com/) it is the same stuff used to make signs. :darkbeer:


----------



## buckeyboy

Iceman2383 said:


> with this type of mirror blind, you can match any terrain without the need for brushing your regular pop-up blind in, you can use it anywhere from thick timber to the center of a cut cornfield...it matches everything around it- because it mirrors EVERYTHING around it lol- imagine using a cornfield patterned blind in hardwoods, a hardwood blind in knee deep snow, etc. etc....you literally disappear behind this thing.


 OK I see almost like birds flying into windows because it looks like the sky keeps going .. HMMMMM pretty cool I would love to see a video of one in use .. what if a buck sees himself and charges.. I'll poop my pants LOL


----------



## jim p

The reflection does not look as bright as its surroundings. Out in the wide open it might not do good but in broken shadows it would probably be perfect.

I am looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## adrenalineshake

looks great can't wait for the vids


----------



## hank57

wow these thing looks great. when will video come out?
henry


----------



## SARASR

*You've done it again!*

Very Impressive! can't wait for this video:thumbs_up


----------



## atjunkie

What is causing the reflection, window tint? Bout all I need to know. But now I may just learn somethin from ya in the vid to.


----------



## 1trackmind

PSE.Stinger said:


> x2:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up


----------



## hunt123

Iceman2383 said:


> actually NOT, i priced it WITH the plexiglass...overall I personally spent $30 making this with the donated plexiglass...if you were to buy your own plexiglass then that's where its around $100...and even if it was $200 to make it, the MSRP of this thing on the website is $300+shipping+accessories...I think that there is a package deal for $400+shipping....knock yourself out dude...I'll make my own.


I try to make everything unless I can't figure it out or don't have the tools, then I'll buy it used if I can find it. Usually it's a last resort if I buy something new. Well, except for food, toilet paper, and the like. :wink:

Personally I think this is one awesome blind and I'd make it in a second if I could get the plex cheap enough. I drooled over them at the Deer & Turkey Expo this year but would never, ever pay that kind of money.

It did feel a little awkward inside because you either had to duck down low and shoot through the little slots which didn't give you a whole lot of room or you had to have your top half exposed when you shot. Maybe it just takes a little getting used to.

Real thin, mirrored plex laminated to coroplast would be pretty light. Actually, cheaper and lighter would be mirrored mylar laminated to gatorboard (NOT foamcore). Can't laminate it to coroplast because all the ribs would show through.

If the mylar was thick enough, you probably wouldn't see much (if any) distortion. Plex guarantees a distortion free surface, but it's heavier and more expensive.

I think I've just talked myself into making a mylar/gatorboard version!


----------



## gindog1

Awesome Iceman can't wate for video


----------



## Gundolf

D_mn, thats sick 
I dont hunt, and probably never gonna do either, but i can see the benefits with this.
Really nice work.


----------



## orarcher

Gundolf said:


> D_mn, thats sick
> I dont hunt, and probably never gonna do either, but i can see the benefits with this.
> Really nice work.



HUH 
You dont hunt ??


----------



## Mapes3

let us know when the video comes out


----------



## treeslinger2

Cool! Do you think I could hide behind it? 
check avatar


----------



## gmwilkes

458win said:


> Sweet!!! but questions for you. What happens when the sun hits it? Can you flag down the space shuttle?


LOL thats hilarious.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Twitch

It would be sick to make one using the reflective one way see though mylar used on windows and one way mirrors.


----------



## Iceman2383

Twitch said:


> It would be sick to make one using the reflective one way see though mylar used on windows and one way mirrors.


That's exactly what I used...one way mirror tint.


----------



## Twitch

Iceman2383 said:


> That's exactly what I used...one way mirror tint.


We need pics from the inside of the blind!!


----------



## Gunner7800

So I hate to pick at things, but I have to pick at the one way film (besides, like I'm not going to make one of these, cause I am). I was looking at the pics you posted, specifically the next to last. To me it seems like you can see through the panel on the right and if you move around behind the panel to get set for a shot the movement will be seen. You would have to be very careful where you set your blind to make sure your background is darker than your shooting lane and there are no shadows cast on the front of the blind. Otherwise you are going to have the effect they describe with the one way mirrored film. "When it is bright outside and dark inside you cannot see inside. But when it's dark outside and bright inside you CAN see inside."

Even though these pictures were taken in daylight, you can still get the "dark outside" effect in the form of the shadow cast by the blind itself. I know ideally you are supposed to set the blind so it pretty much faces the sun, but not all situations are perfect. There may be a time when the shadows are not in your favor or due to time your ideal set up needs to be moved when you cannot move.

I think what you need to do is set the blind in several different areas with different shadows to test if you can see through them. Maybe even have someone behind it moving around and see if you can detect that movement from the "outside". If not, then all is well (and I do hope it is). If you can see movement, then you might try covering the back of a panel with some camo cloth kinda like the manufactured version. That may make it more reflective too?

IMHO I think the reflective film would be a better choice, and yes I know it's more expensive and you can’t see through it, but it could be well worth it. And who knows, maybe the stalks of the weeds in front of the blind just match that well with the stalks of the weeds behind the blind and I’m just imagining things.

So that is my knit-picking, otherwise I'm waiting anxiously for the videos so I can build my own.
Thanks Iceman.


----------



## hunt123

Gunner7800 said:


> To me it seems like you can see through the panel on the right and if you move around behind the panel to get set for a shot the movement will be seen. You would have to be very careful where you set your blind to make sure your background is darker than your shooting lane and there are no shadows cast on the front of the blind. Otherwise you are going to have the effect they describe with the one way mirrored film. "When it is bright outside and dark inside you cannot see inside. But when it's dark outside and bright inside you CAN see inside."


+2. Laminating mirrored mylar or thin mirrored plex to a backing avoids that problem. Ghost Blinds aren't "see through", maybe for that reason. Even when you set up a normal ground blind, you keep the windows behind you zipped shut because it's nearly impossible to not get sillhouetted.


----------



## hank57

atjukie ,tint sounds good


----------



## Iceman2383

Gunner- You are exactly right, if you look hard enough you can see through the blind- right now. I was too excited to post the pics, so the blind itself is not done, I have a coating that I am going to put on the back so it won't be "transparent" Again I was too excited to post these pics...once coated, you won't be able to see through the mirrored tint...think of the pics as 75% done.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Awesome Job as usual buddy! Way to go!


----------



## arrow flinger

That is way over the top !:flypig:


----------



## natesimpson74

That is slick, can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Gunner7800

Iceman2383 said:


> Gunner- You are exactly right, if you look hard enough you can see through the blind- right now. I was too excited to post the pics, so the blind itself is not done, I have a coating that I am going to put on the back so it won't be "transparent" Again I was too excited to post these pics...once coated, you won't be able to see through the mirrored tint...think of the pics as 75% done.


Sorry bout that, I understand completely.

So.....what are you waiting on. Let's see this thing!!!:moviecorn:darkbeer:


----------



## madarchery

Bet if you steel wool the surface you could give it a matte finish. Would cut down the clarity but does it need to be 100%? I would think eliminating glare and sun reflection would be of more importance.

These always looked intriguing. Not something I want to carry around. Next I would suggest maing a body suit from reflective foil. PREDATOR:tongue:


----------



## Iceman2383

Gunner7800 said:


> Sorry bout that, I understand completely.
> 
> So.....what are you waiting on. Let's see this thing!!!:moviecorn:darkbeer:


LMAO...we're waiting on $$$, Unfortunately I don't do this stuff for a living, and I get paid bi-weekly, have to put gas in the truck before I get to play on youtube :wink: There are a few things i need to get to actually finish the blind so i can finish the video


----------



## Widgeon

Hmm...this has really got me to thinking of different ways this could be done and the many uses for it. I'm betting it would be great for stalking geese in cornfields as well. I can't wait to see your final project and video!


----------



## hunt123

madarchery said:


> Bet if you steel wool the surface you could give it a matte finish. Would cut down the clarity but does it need to be 100%? I would think eliminating glare and sun reflection would be of more importance.


There isn't any glare or sun reflection because of the angles of each panel. Steel wooling the surface would mess up it's "invisibility".



Widgeon said:


> Hmm...this has really got me to thinking of different ways this could be done and the many uses for it. I'm betting it would be great for stalking geese in cornfields as well. I can't wait to see your final project and video!


It's real prone to taking off like a sail if used out in a windy field. You'd have to come up with some way of staking it down. Not sure that could even be done successfully.


----------



## bohmer2

hunt123 said:


> It's real prone to taking off like a sail if used out in a windy field. You'd have to come up with some way of staking it down. Not sure that could even be done successfully.


Actually I think you could quite easily make each section so that it could be staked down. One easy way would be to drill two holes approximately 2 to 3" apart about an inch from the bottom, run a piece of paracord or string or whatever to make a loop on each side. You could then stake each loop on both sides, combined with the angle of the two end pieces you should be able to get a rather steady setup. Of course with high winds I would suspect that there would be some movement but even the vegetation would be moving in high winds.


----------



## hunt123

bohmer2 said:


> Actually I think you could quite easily make each section so that it could be staked down. One easy way would be to drill two holes approximately 2 to 3" apart about an inch from the bottom, run a piece of paracord or string or whatever to make a loop on each side. You could then stake each loop on both sides, combined with the angle of the two end pieces you should be able to get a rather steady setup. Of course with high winds I would suspect that there would be some movement but even the vegetation would be moving in high winds.


Maybe, but you'd have to stabilize the top of the "sail" also. The discussion I heard at the Ghost Blind booth was that it would be hard (or impossible) to use in that kind of environment.


----------



## Iceman2383

i've already made stuff to stake it down...its paracord tied to the blind, and additional tie downs that are exactly like the one that ghost blind supplies- i show you how to make them too. 

As far as the stalking shield for sneaking up on game...i already have that one covered too :wink: no need to stake it down at all, there is a bar that goes accross the base of it, so when you are done stalking and ready to shoot, you just step on the bar...she ain't goin no where! lol


----------



## hank57

could i just make it out of 1/8 " paneling or ply wood and glue the mylar to the wood?
thanks henry


----------



## Zonablazer

hank57 said:


> could i just make it out of 1/8 " paneling or ply wood and glue the mylar to the wood?
> thanks henry


Unofortunately mylar does not have the same reflective properties. Also that thin of plywood would rot away after a short time espectially if it gets wet...but you might be able to attached the best camo for your area to it and make it a temp blind in all sense


----------



## hunt123

hank57 said:


> could i just make it out of 1/8 " paneling or ply wood and glue the mylar to the wood?
> thanks henry


Sure, you could. It would be heavier than using gatorboard as a backer though. If you want to leave it up, you'd want to make it completely out of mirrored plex. No wood or gatorboard. It's going to be a bit heavy though. Mirrored mylar comes in different thicknesses. The thicker, the less distortion you'll get. 

It isn't as perfect an image as you'll get with plex but carefully done, it would be fine. A human would see the difference, but probably not a deer. Remember, ANY surface texture on your backer is going to show through if you use mylar. That's why gatorboard is so good. No surface texture, perfectly smooth. Foamcore is smooth also, but it warps pretty badly.


----------



## cdegeeter

that is sweet, but I am gettin kinda lazy in my old age so have your cuz build me one and bring it down to me....lol


----------



## hank57

thanks for the heads up on the plywood guy. will look at gatorboard or mirrored plex.need to find a place to buy mirrored plex.in houston. 
thanks henry


----------



## DitchTiger

well done Iceman.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

You know just reading this it give me an idea. Don't know if you used it or not to make this. I will certainly watch your youtube video as they are great and you inspire people like me to build stuff ourselves. 

I will keep the idea to myself for now and see how you did it before commenting..


----------



## cjsudhop

Very Nice! Is there an ETA on the video?


----------



## Flat Line

this is flippin awesome.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

very cool!! waiting on vid.


----------



## G__

I cant wait to see this video also!


----------



## 1trackmind

I know I know your working on the video. But its killing me I cant waight to see the video....LOL


----------



## jrttg

Looks awesome!


----------



## jersey bob

WHAT do you do during the FALL HUNTING SEASON when the sun is LOW on the horizon??????


----------



## Iceman2383

jersey bob said:


> WHAT do you do during the FALL HUNTING SEASON when the sun is LOW on the horizon??????


nothing, the blind doesn't reflect the sun because the panels are pointed on an angle towards the ground.


----------



## boulevard

nice brother, cant wait for the vid


----------



## GusGus30125

I just saw this thread. GREAT job. I didnt even think of mirror tint when I was looking into building one. It seems so obvious now. I had looked into mirrored Lexan, which is pretty expensive so I never pursued the idea any further. Can't wait to see the vid. Way to go IceMan!


----------



## bustn'nocks

Iceman, you have outdone yourself. that thing is stupid cool. I can't wait for the video.


----------



## hunt123

jersey bob said:


> WHAT do you do during the FALL HUNTING SEASON when the sun is LOW on the horizon??????


The sun has nothing to do with it. It'll work in your house. In fact that's a great idea. Put it in front of your recliner and your wife'll never find you.


----------



## SKUNCH

You have me chomping at the bit to build this thing, hurry up dang it!!! I think the one way mirror tint is a better idea then the camo back like the original, the only thing im concerned about is not being able to see thru the blind because the back is angles up, so if the sun is at your back i dont think you will be able to see thru it. we will have to see when i build it.


----------



## blomme

cool idea lil shiny though. have to see in person


----------



## Newhunter1

Iceman, 

first great build...now, where can I find all these products in my area so that I build this one myself. Exactly what is mylar/gatorboard, and where can I get the mirrored plexiglass?

Hopefully a step by step process to making this.

Paul


----------



## rookiebowholder

I know have a man crush on iceman2383..... lol thanks so much iceman for being so creative to come up with a plan to make this blind


----------



## Iceman2383

rookiebowholder said:


> i know have a man crush on iceman2383.....


*lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Norb

Interesting approach to a some what simple invention. I never woulda thunk it.:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## JamesonB

awesome idea man


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

that things sweet man


----------



## lizardhunt

ICE MAN you did a very nice job. I myself have made the same thing. I have made a carrying case with mine as well. All together I have put aobout 200$ in the whole thing with a 4'x8' sheet of plexiglass and a Treestand transport system for a back pack carrying case. You can get it from Cabelas for about 50$. just something to thing about when transporting to and from your hunting spot. NICE WORK. I will try to post pics of mine soon


----------



## DawgBone

Holy crap what a great job!


----------



## djkost

Whats the weight of a pannel. Should be able if lite enough to hang them on the outside of your blind.


----------



## hunt123

Newhunter1 said:


> Iceman,
> 
> first great build...now, where can I find all these products in my area so that I build this one myself. Exactly what is mylar/gatorboard, and where can I get the mirrored plexiglass?
> 
> Hopefully a step by step process to making this.
> 
> Paul


Mylar is a type of thin plastic (comes in different thicknesses) and the one I've been referring to has a mirrored finish. It's available on the internet and used to be available at big craft or art supply stores locally. Haven't looked for it locally for a while though.

Gatorboard is similar to foamcore but far more rigid. Foamcore is a board that's made out of rigid foam that has a type of paper laminated to the front and back. Used a lot for school and art projects. Usually comes in white. Often found at craft and art stores. Gatorboard is a bit harder to find but the larger art supply stores (like Dick Blick) usually carry it. Foamcore warps easily, Gatorboard doesn't.

You could laminate the mylar to the Gatorboard with either contact cement or permanent type spray glue. If I do it, I'll probably use spray glue. Contact cement could have bumps unless it's sprayed on. Laminating has to be done real carefully to get it flat and even. Thicker mylar will be easier to laminate. Carefully roll it on from one side to the other. It's doubtful you could just lay it on the gatorboard without getting wrinkles once the GB is covered with glue. Trim the mylar to fit the panels AFTER it's laminated, not before.

Then the panels could be joined on the backside with *good* duct tape (not the stuff that comes apart in a couple weeks) and you're done. Pretty easy except for the laminating. Couple things to not forget: make sure the panels have a taper to them and plan out how it's going to fold up before you duct tape it all together so you get your hinge joints the right width. 

This is a quick, inexpensive way to do it but would still fake out the deer. Mirrored plex takes a different assembly technique and would be much more professional looking. Don't know if the results would be worth the extra cost and effort. Someone would have to do a comparison.


----------



## Schmit22

Iceman, how thick of plexi did you use i work in a hardware so these things har very avaliable to me haha


----------



## outdrsonmymind

Darin J said:


> My buddy and I were talking about building one of these pretty soon, if you are interested in saving some weight and some money try looking into coroplast it is the same stuff used to make signs. :darkbeer:


how do get the mirroring on the coroplast though?


----------



## ash20ash

very cool


----------



## Rage76

awsome job!!!!


----------



## moak11

Love the idea. May be throwing some out at my dad's work. Going to give it a try. Can't wait for the video


----------



## cmalone1

Definately need a follow up video on this one!! Needa get one built before deer season so I can set up in the stalks!! lol...

How high is the blind iceman?


----------



## GrimReap'r

How do the deer see it?
I don’t think dogs and cats see mirrors the same way we do, can your dog or cat make eye contact with you in a mirror? Try. 
Does your dog or cat try to walk through a mirror the first time it saw one? Does a dog ever see a reflection of itself that it wants to play with?
But either way it looks like it will make a good blind. Adaptable to any area.
It will be interesting to see the deer's initial reaction when it sees the blind (not it's reaction after it gets use to it)


----------



## Gunner7800

:moviecorn:darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt 07

any word on when the video is coming Im chomping at the bit waiting for it


----------



## dubllung4

GrimReap'r said:


> How do the deer see it?
> I don’t think dogs and cats see mirrors the same way we do, can your dog or cat make eye contact with you in a mirror? Try.
> Does your dog or cat try to walk through a mirror the first time it saw one? Does a dog ever see a reflection of itself that it wants to play with?
> But either way it looks like it will make a good blind. Adaptable to any area.
> It will be interesting to see the deer's initial reaction when it sees the blind (not it's reaction after it gets use to it)


I got puppies (black labs) that will lick themselves and paw at themselves in the bathroom mirror...


----------



## Schmit22

my dog will walk into the bathroom and look at only your reflection in the mirror, the first time he saw the mirror he licked away at it so i dont think it would cause any problems...besides the deer would have to be a foot away to see its reflection due to the angle of the glass


----------



## outdoorsnow

Can't wait to see the video, I've been scanning craigs list for 
Plexiglas


----------



## callou2131

I have been thinking of putting in a permenant blind where i hunt, and may just do something like this. I found the mirrored plexi in 24x48 for $33.02 each but it is very thin. The 1/4 inch stuff is $116 and the 1/8th is $52. Being permanent I just may pick up the thinnest, and see if I can get it onto some PT Plywood. Hmmm...:set1_thinking:


----------



## pxt

When is that video expected?


----------



## Iceman2383

Well.............we ran into legal problems.....then I was threatened not to finish the video....when that disnt work, i was bribed not to put the video up........needless to say, I told them to take a long walk down a short pier, and I have a lawyer friend reviewing the video. Believe me, as soon as he says its ok, its goin on YouTube baby!


----------



## gmark

GEEZ!!! Sorry to hear you're getting so much grief. What ever happened to good ole American ingenuity? I believe that's what motivated you to do this project in the first place. I don't recall you ever asking for $$$. So much for infringement. You simply are sharing some knowledge. THANKS!


----------



## Jake L

Best of luck to you. I have been monitoring this thread for awhile now and looking forward to the video. Major problem with todays society is you can sue for almost anything. Even though it will most likely be thrown out of the court room its still time and money wasted covering your own rear.


----------



## Iceman2383

gmark said:


> GEEZ!!! Sorry to hear you're getting so much grief. What ever happened to good ole American ingenuity? I believe that's what motivated you to do this project in the first place. I don't recall you ever asking for $$$. So much for infringement. You simply are sharing some knowledge. THANKS!


Its all about the name man, I've come up with some ingenius ways to tap-dance around it though :teeth:


----------



## Iceman2383

callou2131 said:


> I have been thinking of putting in a permenant blind where i hunt, and may just do something like this. I found the mirrored plexi in 24x48 for $33.02 each but it is very thin. The 1/4 inch stuff is $116 and the 1/8th is $52. Being permanent I just may pick up the thinnest, and see if I can get it onto some PT Plywood. Hmmm...:set1_thinking:


Honestly, I think using this type of system on a permanent ground blind would be a waste of time and money for you my friend...deer will get used to permanent structures, this is more of a run and gun/set up in the morning and hunt the afternoon type blind that you would use in order to get close without the need for brushing in or deers "adjustment time"


----------



## hunt123

Iceman2383 said:


> Well.............we ran into legal problems.....then I was threatened not to finish the video....when that disnt work, i was bribed not to put the video up........needless to say, I told them to take a long walk down a short pier, and I have a lawyer friend reviewing the video. Believe me, as soon as he says its ok, its goin on YouTube baby!


Woo! Very interesting. As I remember, some while back a similar thing went on with B-Stinger. Something happened to posts in the DIY forum on how to make one. It's been a while though, mind's a little foggy on the details. Making a stabilizer that looks and works like a B-Stinger isn't exactly rocket science if you're a pretty strong do-it-yourselfer.

Lots of folks can't afford the prices on different things and like to make their own. However, there are way more that can afford to buy B-Stingers and mirror blinds and who don't mind paying the money for them. Don't think the manufacturers need to get all tense about it unless the do-it-yourselfers start selling them. That would be a big issue, and it should be.


----------



## gmark

If it is a "branding" or "name thing" I submit a possible name for your project:

The IceBlind. Makes you disappear.


----------



## Gunner7800

Tell you what, send me the info and I'll make some cad files. Then just post up the files showing how you made YOUR blind.


----------



## howchrh

IceMan, good to hear from you! sorry about all of the issues! I am currently making one of these and have been anticipating the video so I hope that it clears. I have mine almost done and I have a total of $25 in it. It is not ideal...not using plexi due to cost, but I hope that it works. thanks for getting the creative juices flowing!


----------



## hunt123

howchrh said:


> IceMan, good to hear from you! sorry about all of the issues! I am currently making one of these and have been anticipating the video so I hope that it clears. I have mine almost done and I have a total of $25 in it. It is not ideal...not using plexi due to cost, but I hope that it works. thanks for getting the creative juices flowing!


$25? Impressive! Care to share the details?


----------



## howchrh

I used sheet roll of reflective Mylar, wood panels (like for bathroom walls), spray adhesive, camo cloth, tape and paracord. I am assembling it this weekend. I will post all of the details with pics. I didn't want to hijack our fearless leaders thread!


----------



## Darin J

We were going to use 3m super 77 spray adhesive, and some 3 mil mylar. Hope this helps..


----------



## Newhunter1

howchrh said:


> IceMan, good to hear from you! sorry about all of the issues! I am currently making one of these and have been anticipating the video so I hope that it clears. I have mine almost done and I have a total of $25 in it. It is not ideal...not using plexi due to cost, but I hope that it works. thanks for getting the creative juices flowing!


*WOW....details please
*


hunt123 said:


> $25? Impressive! Care to share the details?


*
What he said!!*


----------



## Iceman2383

I'm going to say that there are literally hundreds of ways to do this...what I did is just 1 way, the way that YOU do it might be better than mine, all I want to do is blaze the trail and get the ball rolling!!! the point of any of my DIY videos is simple: YOU CAN DO IT YOURSELF, I want to spark interest...just because I did something one way, doesn't mean that you have to follow it like a step by step Taiwan made book shelf lmao...all I'm doing is lighting the fire that all DIYers share. If you have a better idea, please share it, if you think the blind is crap- I don't care lol, you won't be sitting in it, but if you think for one second that I will pay upwards of $500 for a blind that I can turn around in a weekend, and for way less money...you need to get your head examined WE'RE DO IT YOURSELFERS DAMMIT!!!! :teeth:


----------



## hank57

would this not be like the ak47 building tools? someone comes up with idea on how to make a flat bender to make receiver. then some one else made it better. no one got sued that i know of for copying a 
russian ak 47. just asking..
this is still a great idea on diy.
henry


----------



## LiteSpeed1

John---You need to clean out your mailbox bud. I sent you a pm but it won't let it in until you take out some trash.


----------



## EGlock86

yeah what ajunkie said


----------



## rookiebowholder

when is the diy video of this blind going to be uploaded?


----------



## Iceman2383

LiteSpeed1 said:


> John---You need to clean out your mailbox bud. I sent you a pm but it won't let it in until you take out some trash.


lol sorry man, I get a lot of pms, but didn't we have a 1,000 pm limit? where did that go?...go ahead and send it man, i just deleted some


----------



## hunt123

rookiebowholder said:


> when is the diy video of this blind going to be uploaded?


Read the thread


----------



## rookiebowholder

hunt123 said:


> Read the thread


how does that tell me wen the video will be posted...... says a week or so but its been like a month since this thread started


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

if you read all the posts he says due to legal issues the vid is on hold


----------



## tjb50cal

if its allowed, whats the legal reason why the video cant be shown? or is that not allowed either..?


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I'm not sure what the blind's manufacturer's claim is, but this *is not *something new. There was a similar product in the middle 70's that was geared towards antelope hunters. I can't remember what it was called, but if anyone has old copies of archery magazines from the 70's, I'm sure there are some ads.


----------



## smokeeter

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I'm not sure what the blind's manufacturer's claim is, but this *is not *something new. There was a similar product in the middle 70's that was geared towards antelope hunters. I can't remember what it was called, but if anyone has old copies of archery magazines from the 70's, I'm sure there are some ads.


 I believe it was called a stalker sheild, just google that and it should come up


----------



## hunt123

http://www.sportclimbers.com/stalkerindex.htm
#SS3050 Stalker Shield 30" x 50 " $59.95 
#SS4067 Stalker Shield 40" x 67 " $99.95


----------



## GhostBlind Hunt

Iceman2383 said:


> Well.............we ran into legal problems.....then I was threatened not to finish the video....when that disnt work, i was bribed not to put the video up........needless to say, I told them to take a long walk down a short pier, and I have a lawyer friend reviewing the video. Believe me, as soon as he says its ok, its goin on YouTube baby!


*Iceman wanted dead or alive!!!!!! D.i.y. Ghost blind*

Hey guys! I just noticed all the talk about building your own GhostBlind. I am happy to know that everyone is so interested in our blind. I am with GhostBlind Industries and just wanted to set things straight. If any of you want to build a mirror blind similar to the GhostBlind for *your own use*, Go For It. 

GhostBlind Industries has a Patent Pending on our blind, but if you want to make one for your *own personal use*, we have no problem with that. After all, this is America!

As far as Iceman, we have never had any contact with him, in fact we had never heard of him until this morning when we read this post. We enjoyed watching his video on YouTube. It reminded us of when we tried to make a blind out of plexiglass in our garage 3 years ago that weighed almost 40 lbs. We are anxious to see the final product in Part Two of his video.

DIY GhostBlind - “Go for it! We believe you will find that by the time you see what the material costs are to build a lightweight (15 lbs or less) imitation GhostBlind, and the time that goes into making it, you will realize our $299. price tag is reasonable for something as effective as this.”

Best Regards,
Kevin Pottmeyer
GhostBlind Industries
www.ghostblind.com


----------



## cmalone1

GhostBlind Hunt said:


> *Iceman wanted dead or alive!!!!!! D.i.y. Ghost blind*
> 
> Hey guys! I just noticed all the talk about building your own GhostBlind. I am happy to know that everyone is so interested in our blind. I am with GhostBlind Industries and just wanted to set things straight. If any of you want to build a mirror blind similar to the GhostBlind for *your own use*, Go For It.
> 
> GhostBlind Industries has a Patent Pending on our blind, but if you want to make one for your *own personal use*, we have no problem with that. After all, this is America!
> 
> As far as Iceman, we have never had any contact with him, in fact we had never heard of him until this morning when we read this post. We enjoyed watching his video on YouTube. It reminded us of when we tried to make a blind out of plexiglass in our garage 3 years ago that weighed almost 40 lbs. We are anxious to see the final product in Part Two of his video.
> 
> DIY GhostBlind - “Go for it! We believe you will find that by the time you see what the material costs are to build a lightweight (15 lbs or less) imitation GhostBlind, and the time that goes into making it, you will realize our $299. price tag is reasonable for something as effective as this.”
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kevin Pottmeyer
> GhostBlind Industries
> www.ghostblind.com


I was waiting on them to hear about this and create an account so they could respond...lol...ohh the hunting industry!!


----------



## Iceman2383

GhostBlind Hunt said:


> *Iceman wanted dead or alive!!!!!! D.i.y. Ghost blind*
> 
> Hey guys! I just noticed all the talk about building your own GhostBlind. I am happy to know that everyone is so interested in our blind. I am with GhostBlind Industries and just wanted to set things straight. If any of you want to build a mirror blind similar to the GhostBlind for *your own use*, Go For It.
> 
> GhostBlind Industries has a Patent Pending on our blind, but if you want to make one for your *own personal use*, we have no problem with that. After all, this is America!
> 
> As far as Iceman, we have never had any contact with him, in fact we had never heard of him until this morning when we read this post. We enjoyed watching his video on YouTube. It reminded us of when we tried to make a blind out of plexiglass in our garage 3 years ago that weighed almost 40 lbs. We are anxious to see the final product in Part Two of his video.
> 
> DIY GhostBlind - “Go for it! We believe you will find that by the time you see what the material costs are to build a lightweight (15 lbs or less) imitation GhostBlind, and the time that goes into making it, you will realize our $299. price tag is reasonable for something as effective as this.”
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kevin Pottmeyer
> GhostBlind Industries
> www.ghostblind.com


Kevin,
First of all, let me apologize- I found this information out late last night: one of my haters posed as someone from your company- even going as far as creating an email account that was *very believable *to say the least. I think that this particular person wanted to see how dedicated i was to the DIYers here on AT, see how easily it was to sway me...well, that didn't work. 

Second, I thank you for the support, this isn't a true ghost blind, as a matter of fact- if I had the coin to buy one- i would have already. You have an incredible product, plain and simple. What I think people need to realize is the guys and gals that would take the time to build something like this are true to the core DIYers. We're not looking to take any money away from you or anyone else, we are just looking to say "I did that"

From the bottom of my heart I do apologize for assuming that this hateful person was someone from your company. Please accept my sincerest apology.

John McGill


----------



## tjb50cal

yeesh you gotta hate scammers....i hope you don't get into trouble with the official company, i love your part one of the blind video.... i look forward to part 2


----------



## ZakkM

love the video man, great job im waiting eagerly for the next video to be released. good job very very interesting stuff you have made here keep up the good work and lets make some more haters mad.


----------



## Iceman2383

tjb50cal said:


> yeesh you gotta hate scammers....i hope you don't get into trouble with the official company, i love your part one of the blind video.... i look forward to part 2


I actually called Kevin from Ghostblind a little while ago, to my surprise, he actually took my call and is a very nice guy (not like a lot of the guys in the industry). Since I couldn't actually meet him and apologize face to face, at the very least I felt that this was something that needed to be talked about over the phone, not on a message board that he may or may not read. I needed to straighten things out with him...if I'm wrong about something, I have absolutely no problems saying so.



ZakkM said:


> love the video man, great job im waiting eagerly for the next video to be released. good job very very interesting stuff you have made here keep up the good work and lets make some more haters mad.


Thank you very much, The 2nd video is still uploading and should be up around 10pm.


----------



## hunt123

Iceman2383 said:


> Kevin,
> First of all, let me apologize- I found this information out late last night: one of my haters posed as someone from your company- even going as far as creating an email account that was *very believable *to say the least. I think that this particular person wanted to see how dedicated i was to the DIYers here on AT, see how easily it was to sway me...well, that didn't work.


Someone from AT created a fake ghost blind email account, then threatened and tried to bribe you???? :mg: Had to have been from AT unless you posted this other places. Wonder if there's any way to track them down.


----------



## Iceman2383

hunt123 said:


> Someone from AT created a fake ghost blind email account, then threatened and tried to bribe you???? :mg: Had to have been from AT unless you posted this other places. Wonder if there's any way to track them down.


Not an AT member...at least not that I know of.


----------



## Newhunter1

Iceman2383 said:


> The 2nd video is still uploading and should be up around 10pm.


It's after 10 pm...where oh where is the video???


----------



## Iceman2383

Newhunter1 said:


> It's after 10 pm...where oh where is the video???


I just got home to an error message saying "failure to convert video"...its uploading again now


----------



## Newhunter1

Iceman2383 said:


> I just got home to an error message saying "failure to convert video"...its uploading again now


O-tay...I'm going to bed.


----------



## howchrh

*My Mirror Blind*

Ok, here are pics of my mirror blind. I will say that it is functional and as a DIY...successful. 
The bad, 1. it is 32lbs 2. using mylar is not perfect so there is distortion 3. it is not as durable i.e. it is made from wood, mylar, spray adhesive and duck tape. 
The good, it cost me $22.20 to make. I had most of the supplies already. 
If you made one from scratch you would need:
wood (whatever you are going to try) $12.21
Mylar (I used 4x8 roll from local hydroponics dealer) $9.99
Tape $5.57
Spray adhesive (Scotch 77 or HD) $8.49
Backing material (I used camo burlap because I had it) $10.00
Rope/hinges/paracord (I used paracord that I had) $6.99
About three hours of work (I don't charge myself)
Grand total: $53.25
My wife and kids are AMAZED!! We will be using it on opening youth day here in IA (Saturday). They thought that I was nuts until they saw it set up.

Special thanks to Iceman2383 for getting the juices flowing! I also wanted to note that I had done some research on the Ghost Blind. They seem like a stand up company. It was interesting that they offer lay a way! For those that have to get one and cant/wont make it they have options. I always look for that as I do lay a way for a ton of hunting stuff at Cabela's. That is what happens when you include your wife and four kids in your passions....you buy 3+ of everything!


----------



## howchrh

It is no CAD drawing so don't beat me up. here are my cuts. I used a piece of wood 4x8 and 4x8 mylar so I had to shave off enough to fold the mylar.


----------



## ZakkM

see its cool i saw this idea awhile back like maybe 5 months ago on yahoo, where some place in new zealand i believe it is and they built a 300sqft hotel room in a tree out of this same concept. i am very eager to build one and then ill end up building a playhouse or something for my youngin, very excited for icemans part 2 video to be out.


----------



## Newhunter1

Iceman2383 said:


> I just got home to an error message saying "failure to convert video"...its uploading again now


Ok...is the video up yet? If so then post the link...PLEASE.


----------



## tjb50cal

Newhunter1 said:


> Ok...is the video up yet? If so then post the link...PLEASE.


you can keep updated from his you tube site 
http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e


----------



## Iceman2383

I am beginning to hate youtube....ANOTHER failure message....this is aggrivating


----------



## Newhunter1

Iceman2383 said:


> I am beginning to hate youtube....ANOTHER failure message....this is aggrivating


I do as well.


----------



## ZakkM

im like hanging on the edge of my seat for part 2 darnit lol.


----------



## hunt123

howchrh said:


> Ok, here are pics of my mirror blind. I will say that it is functional and as a DIY...successful.
> The bad, 1. it is 32lbs 2. using mylar is not perfect so there is distortion 3. it is not as durable i.e. it is made from wood, mylar, spray adhesive and duck tape.
> The good, it cost me $22.20 to make. I had most of the supplies already.
> If you made one from scratch you would need:
> wood (whatever you are going to try) $12.21
> Mylar (I used 4x8 roll from local hydroponics dealer) $9.99
> Tape $5.57
> Spray adhesive (Scotch 77 or HD) $8.49
> Backing material (I used camo burlap because I had it) $10.00
> Rope/hinges/paracord (I used paracord that I had) $6.99
> About three hours of work (I don't charge myself)
> Grand total: $53.25
> My wife and kids are AMAZED!! We will be using it on opening youth day here in IA (Saturday). They thought that I was nuts until they saw it set up.
> 
> Special thanks to Iceman2383 for getting the juices flowing! I also wanted to note that I had done some research on the Ghost Blind. They seem like a stand up company. It was interesting that they offer lay a way! For those that have to get one and cant/wont make it they have options. I always look for that as I do lay a way for a ton of hunting stuff at Cabela's. That is what happens when you include your wife and four kids in your passions....you buy 3+ of everything!
> View attachment 898820
> View attachment 898819


Very nice!! How do you fasten the panels together? Just poke holes and tie with paracord? The paracord doesn't show in your photos. Did you just spray mount the mylar over top of the paracord? What do hydrophonic people do with mylar??


----------



## KK0605

Try Vimeo if you have any more trouble.


----------



## JustRace

I was wondering if anyone was willing to try something like this also.


----------



## howchrh

I drilled wholes through the mylar adn backing. There is so much going on with the reflective grass that you cant see the paracord....it is there.


----------



## Newhunter1

howchrh said:


> I drilled wholes through the mylar adn backing. There is so much going on with the reflective grass that you cant see the paracord....it is there.


Where did you get your mylar? I found some on ebay that is reflective mylar and I don't want to get it as I don't know if this is what you used. Or something similar to this...help me out. I plan on making this before Oct 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/4-x-25-Mylar-Reflective-film-Hydroponics-x-sunleaves-/390201603710?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad9d3f67e


----------



## howchrh

This looks like what I used. they use it to put under plants to reflect sunlight. I would get the thickest you can find. I used 2mil.


----------



## Newhunter1

howchrh.

Did you get yours at a local store or on the internet? If on the internet then where or is this from a local hydrophonics supplier?

Inquiring minds want to know.

Paul


----------



## howchrh

I purchased mine from a local hydroponics supplier in Omaha. I found it at a couple of nurseries here and I went for the cheapest. i did find it online on ebay and amazon I just didnt want to wait for it or pay shipping....again, I am cheap!


----------



## Iceman2383

Both videos are up! you can check them out here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjUJyXE3jhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4fAeJfO4dQ


----------



## tjb50cal

awesome job :thumbs_up :77: :rock:


----------



## howchrh

great job on the video's! This looks great! the window film is by far the way to go. Where did you find it? local or online? Total cost of blind? I see another one in my future.


----------



## cold1984

that is a great idea


----------



## BowTech Dave

howchrh said:


> great job on the video's! This looks great! the window film is by far the way to go. Where did you find it? local or online? _*Total cost of blind?*_ I see another one in my future.


:rock:


----------



## ZakkM

the window film is Gila is carried at Home Depot, i work there and had to stock it today, and i was amazed that we carried it.


----------



## rocky52

IceMan, 
video 2 makes it look pretty simple but where did you get the 1/4" plexi? I priced it at a local glass store and it was $159. and on the web it ranges from 150 to $189 plus shipping. How much does it weight


----------



## Florida Marine

Wow, nice.

Thanks for doing this. Will have to add it to my to do list.


----------



## possum boy

sweet vids man, all of your DIY vids are great, o also would like to know total cost of all the materials it took to make this, thanks for making the vids


----------



## SKUNCH

I am having the same problem finding cheap material, I would like to keep this project well under $100 but the price of 1/4 plexi is way too much. I found some material called coroplast, its corogated plastic. Its only $40 for a 4x8 sheet, its durable and super light. If you get it in a thick enough guage the face is very smooth so the tint wont be distorted. Also I was thinking of going to the local fabric store and picking up some real tree fabric and some loctite class 3 fabric glue for the inside of the blind. If anyone has a good source for cheap plexi I would rather run that route.


----------



## SKUNCH

Btw the loctite is waterproof so no worries about the fabric peeling off.


----------



## howchrh

Where did you find the coloplast for 40? That is reasonal. That would make total cost around 80


----------



## SKUNCH

I went to a local sign shop, the stuff they kept in stock was thick enough but the face showed the corrogated thru it. they said they could order the thicker stuff with a smoth face.


----------



## BigBossMan

hunt123 said:


> So the plexiglass was donated and you still have about $100 in it? Those of us who don't have access to free plex might as well just go get the "store-boughten" one. Wouldn't be saving anything by making one.


You're right I wanted to make one of these to save some dough but I found out how much plexiglass costs. So I called to find out how much it would just cost me to buy one. I found out you can get the scratch and dent ones right now for $199.00 I would almost have that much in plexiglass alone if I built one myself. not counting my time. Plus they told me it only weighs 12 lbs the way they cunstruct them. I think I will just buy one while they are on sale.


----------



## KK0605

I get 4' x 8' coroplast for only $10 here in az. I got one free a while ago just cause it had a small dent in it! Very lightweight, though it bends fairly easily.


----------



## Iceman2383

I was sitting down trying to figure out what I had total in materials, overall I would say that I have about $125...It is hard to figure out because there are some things that I had to buy, some things that I bought I didn't use, some things I had layin around the house...I priced a scratch and dent sheet of plexi for $85- and my fault, i was using 3/16" and not 1/4" like I said in the video, the hardware was $10, spray paint was $8, window film was $22


----------



## Newhunter1

howchrh said:


> Ok, here are pics of my mirror blind. I will say that it is functional and as a DIY...successful.
> The bad, 1. it is 32lbs 2. using mylar is not perfect so there is distortion 3. it is not as durable i.e. it is made from wood, mylar, spray adhesive and duck tape.
> The good, it cost me $22.20 to make. I had most of the supplies already.
> If you made one from scratch you would need:
> wood (whatever you are going to try) $12.21
> Mylar (I used 4x8 roll from local hydroponics dealer) $9.99
> Tape $5.57
> Spray adhesive (Scotch 77 or HD) $8.49
> Backing material (I used camo burlap because I had it) $10.00
> Rope/hinges/paracord (I used paracord that I had) $6.99
> About three hours of work (I don't charge myself)
> Grand total: $53.25
> My wife and kids are AMAZED!! We will be using it on opening youth day here in IA (Saturday). They thought that I was nuts until they saw it set up.
> 
> Special thanks to Iceman2383 for getting the juices flowing! I also wanted to note that I had done some research on the Ghost Blind. They seem like a stand up company. It was interesting that they offer lay a way! For those that have to get one and cant/wont make it they have options. I always look for that as I do lay a way for a ton of hunting stuff at Cabela's. That is what happens when you include your wife and four kids in your passions....you buy 3+ of everything!
> View attachment 898820
> View attachment 898819





Iceman2383 said:


> I was sitting down trying to figure out what I had total in materials, overall I would say that I have about $125...It is hard to figure out because there are some things that I had to buy, some things that I bought I didn't use, some things I had layin around the house...I priced a scratch and dent sheet of plexi for $85- and my fault, i was using 3/16" and not 1/4" like I said in the video, the hardware was $10, spray paint was $8, window film was $22


I was looking at getting some supplies today, but the thickness of the plexiglass was .08 and the sheets were 36x72" I was looking at getting sections of birch shelving that is 24 x 48 and .25 in thickness. 

I was wondering if the the Gila window covering would stick to the wood? Also, what hinges did you use...as well as the hardware for it. I am going to call some glass companies tomorrow if the wood does not work as well as check out the mylar from the hydrophonics store. A detailed list of equipment the two of you used would be helpful. I plan on getting the supplies this Friday and working on this over the weekend.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Newhunter1

ttt


----------



## neo71665

Not sure about that brand window tint but most of the others I've dealt with doesn't stick to plastic windows (plexi or lexan) very long. The plastic windows emit gases when they heat up causing stick on tints to bubble and peel off.


----------



## fishinbuff

*Researched a couple ideas*

First time posting, but this stuff is right up my alley. Went to a local sign shop and they have a new product for making signs that is very thin aluminum on both sides with a thin sheet of rubber in between. Very durable, very weatherproof. They have an option of a mirrored finish, and it comes in 4' by 8' sections for $170. I know it sounds like a lot, but you measure it, cut it, and you're done for about half of the "casper blind". That's one option. Also found roll-out mirror material for $11.50 and it's 24" by Five feet, sticky already. Put it on whatever board you want, cut, and you're done for under $100. Just yahoo search mirror on a roll and find the cheapest dealer. Hope this gives some help! Great job iceman


----------



## Dredly

This is awesome...

but how do you shoot out of it? With a rifle it would be easy enough but with a bow?


----------



## jbordy

Shoot? Shoot? You don't shoot out of it you just build it and people oogle over it.:smile:


----------



## Iceman2383

Dredly said:


> This is awesome...
> 
> but how do you shoot out of it? With a rifle it would be easy enough but with a bow?


the shooting ports are low enough, and wide enough that you can shoot an arrow through it.


----------



## Newhunter1

Newhunter1 said:


> I was looking at getting some supplies today, but the thickness of the plexiglass was .08 and the sheets were 36x72" I was looking at getting sections of birch shelving that is 24 x 48 and .25 in thickness.
> 
> I was wondering if the the Gila window covering would stick to the wood? Also, what hinges did you use...as well as the hardware for it. I am going to call some glass companies tomorrow if the wood does not work as well as check out the mylar from the hydrophonics store. A detailed list of equipment the two of you used would be helpful. I plan on getting the supplies this Friday and working on this over the weekend.
> 
> Thanks for any help





Iceman2383 said:


> the shooting ports are low enough, and wide enough that you can shoot an arrow through it.


Hey Iceman,

Can you help me out with the specifics...thanks


----------



## partime

fishinbuff said:


> First time posting, but this stuff is right up my alley. Went to a local sign shop and they have a new product for making signs that is very thin aluminum on both sides with a thin sheet of rubber in between. Very durable, very weatherproof. They have an option of a mirrored finish, and it comes in 4' by 8' sections for $170. I know it sounds like a lot, but you measure it, cut it, and you're done for about half of the "casper blind". That's one option. Also found roll-out mirror material for $11.50 and it's 24" by Five feet, sticky already. Put it on whatever board you want, cut, and you're done for under $100. Just yahoo search mirror on a roll and find the cheapest dealer. Hope this gives some help! Great job iceman


I went to my local sign shop today and got 4, 2'x4' peices of reynobond for $32. reynobond has thin aluminum coating on both sides with a thin layer of polyethlene in the middle. it is very weather resistant and durable usually used for Architectural purposes. gonna try to put one together, thanks 2 iceman, very soon. will post pics of the finished product.


----------



## KK0605

partime said:


> I went to my local sign shop today and got 4, 2'x4' peices of reynobond for $32. reynobond has thin aluminum coating on both sides with a thin layer of polyethlene in the middle. it is very weather resistant and durable usually used for Architectural purposes.  gonna try to put one together, thanks 2 iceman, very soon. will post pics of the finished product.


Sounds neat. Did you get the mirrored finish or will you put a mirror film on it?


----------



## partime

KK0605 said:


> Sounds neat. Did you get the mirrored finish or will you put a mirror film on it?


The sign shop just happened to have some scrap 2'x4' peices. They are not mirror finish so I will be using the Gila window film. Pics coming in a few of days.


----------



## hunt123

Iceman2383 said:


> the shooting ports are low enough, and wide enough that you can shoot an arrow through it.


I sat in the "official" one at our Deer & Turkey Expo and it would have been pretty tough to actually bow hunt out of it without standing up and shooting over the top of it. Slits were really narrow. Bowhunting itself is challenging, that just about doubled the challenge. At least IMO. Rifle/Shotgun/Black Powder...no problem.


----------



## jason060788

"That's what she said" 

Great video!!!!


----------



## thwackaddict

fishinbuff said:


> First time posting, but this stuff is right up my alley. Went to a local sign shop and they have a new product for making signs that is very thin aluminum on both sides with a thin sheet of rubber in between. Very durable, very weatherproof. They have an option of a mirrored finish, and it comes in 4' by 8' sections for $170. I know it sounds like a lot, but you measure it, cut it, and you're done for about half of the "casper blind". That's one option. Also found roll-out mirror material for $11.50 and it's 24" by Five feet, sticky already. Put it on whatever board you want, cut, and you're done for under $100. Just yahoo search mirror on a roll and find the cheapest dealer. Hope this gives some help! Great job iceman


where did you find this and what brand was it???
""""Also found roll-out mirror material for $11.50 and it's 24" by Five feet, sticky already""""""


----------



## partime

Almost done. Got the flim on today. gonna let it cure for a couple of days. I'm using rivets in the hinges instead of bolts cause i already had them. 

SO

reynobond- $32
window film-$25
spray-$5
para cord, hinges and rivots- already had
time- few hours a day for couple of days
total money spent- $62 give or take


----------



## KK0605

partime said:


> almost done. Got the flim on today. Gonna let it cure for a couple of days. I'm using rivets in the hinges instead of bolts cause i already had them.
> 
> So
> 
> reynobond- $32
> window film-$25
> spray-$5
> para cord, hinges and rivots- already had
> time- few hours a day for couple of days
> total money spent- $62 give or take


pics???


----------



## buckhunter2705

i get home from offshore tuesday and deer season opens here in ms on friday i'm goin build me one before the weekend


----------



## howchrh

I have set mine up and shot out of it at my target. It is not difficult. The worst part is shooting from the chair. I have made several hay bale blinds and I did the same thing. Once you get used to shooting from the seat you should be fine. The other thing to keep in mind is your shooting lanes. They are narrow and there are only three so set yourself up where they are not obstructed.


----------



## fishinbuff

http://www.householdgoods.com/mirror-on-a-roll.html

Check it out. I'm sure it scratches pretty easy, but It's cheap!


----------



## woodmaster

fishinbuff said:


> http://www.householdgoods.com/mirror-on-a-roll.html
> 
> Check it out. I'm sure it scratches pretty easy, but It's cheap!


Thats pounds in England.........in the U.S its about $17


----------



## PassingThrough

I have a technical question. Is the reflective tint on the outside of the blind (where it could get scratched) or on the inside and you spraypaint the back with the reflective side shining through the plexi? Just curious.


----------



## bohmer2

PassingThrough said:


> I have a technical question. Is the reflective tint on the outside of the blind (where it could get scratched) or on the inside and you spraypaint the back with the reflective side shining through the plexi? Just curious.


You would put the reflective tint on the outside where it could be scratched, then you pain the other side of the surface.


----------



## PassingThrough

bohmer2 said:


> You would put the reflective tint on the outside where it could be scratched, then you pain the other side of the surface.


Alrighty well thanks...I couldn't tell from the videos...

I was at the HDepot today...I found that coroplast some have talked about. The ridges could be a problem if you can't get the thicker stuff but you could mount formica on the front of it...on sale for $23 for a 4'x8' sheet. Just an idea for a glass smooth surface.


----------



## fishinbuff

woodmaster said:


> Thats pounds in England.........in the U.S its about $17


click on the us flag on the site. says 11.97 a roll U.S. Dollar


----------



## KK0605

Any word on the blind made of the aluminum material?


----------



## partime

KK0605 said:


> Any word on the blind made of the aluminum material?


Yeah, i'm done with it. Just finished it. my camera has dead battery, will have pics up tomorow. promise. don't get too excited though, its not perfect but it will do.


----------



## BearKills

Funny, there was a whole different attitude of the new video compared to the old. Really funny is pretending to be an outlaw and then it gets set straight by the company that supposedly wanted to sue him etc... lol blah blah


----------



## mrfitsall

Could a feller use 1/4" plywood and glue the reflective material to the outside? Would'nt that be cheaper and lighter? Plexiglass is sorta heavy, and expensive. This thing looks awsome. How does it work on uneven ground? I see a prototype leveling system on the drawing board already. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Iceman2383

BearKills said:


> Funny, there was a whole different attitude of the new video compared to the old. Really funny is pretending to be an outlaw and then it gets set straight by the company that supposedly wanted to sue him etc... lol blah blah


Hey, I'm not even going to try to blow smoke, *I was set straight by the company*- I'll be the first person to admit that...I was wrong, plain and simple...but, if you read my post after that, you'd find out what happened, and I apologized for assuming it was the company, actually called the guy on the phone to apologize...THAT BEING SAID, what's your problem? leave it alone man...go bother someone else, I don't need another nay sayer bashing me because I'm trying to save people some money...did I seek you out and start talking crap about what YOU DO? NO, so why do it to me? why do it to someone that ALREADY ADMITTED THAT I WAS WRONG FOR JUMPING TO CONCLUSIONS.....? GO away little fella, GO AWAY.


----------



## Iceman2383

there's always gotta be one.


----------



## partime

trying to post my mirror blind pictures. having trouble uploading them. i must be doing something wrong. help please.


----------



## KK0605

upload them to imageshack (for free) and use the link they give you.


----------



## partime

thanks kk0605. like i said its not perfect but it costs way less than the "casper blind". I had fun making it, wasnt really all that hard. i put camo mesh on the peep holes and on the gun or bow opening. the mesh was an old facemask that i had and i just glued it on the openings of the peep holes with ELMERS glue. on the opening i just glued on the mesh on one side so you could fold it over to shoot. on the back side i just painted it camoflage by using camo paint and different types of leaves around the yard. 









http://img826.imageshack.us/g/img4123f.jpg


----------



## partime




----------



## Iceman2383

Looks great man!


----------



## Iceman2383

Guys and Gals...I just wanted to share with you a comment I got on my YouTube channel today- along with my responses...I kind of got a giggle out of it.

_*walinga5 4 hours ago This video set is the greatest advertising for ghost blind there is, Ghost Blind should Link to your AT forum convo and this series of videos.

Seriously, I found the AT forum and this video set doing research on how to make my own ghost blind, and I remember the very first mylar waterfowl blinds﻿ a good number of years ago, to see how great Ghost Blind has become and how much of a ***** it is to make my own, and the fact that Ghost Blind offers a Lay-A-Way plan makes me go for the ghost blind*_

_*

bowhunter4e 4 minutes ago @walinga5 LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously?....layaway plans.....for a hunting blind?!?!?! Do they offer free financing?? maybe a 3,000 mile bumper to bumper?? free oil changes?? A pine tree air freshener???...come on, people that would need to put a freakin hunting blind﻿ on layaway are the people that need DIY stuff more than anyone. "sorry little Jimmy, we have to eat ramen noodles for the next 36 months, Daddy has a hunting blind to pay off."....and what is this "ghost blind" you are refering to?



bowhunter4e 20 seconds ago @walinga5 I do these videos for people like me, who can't afford to drop $500 on a hunting blind, people who would rather have the satisfaction of saying "I made that myself"....I'm not saying they have﻿ a bad product- as a matter of fact, it's an amazing product full of ingenuity. If I had the money to buy one, i might have...but I didn't- so I made something similar that cost a fraction. People who can buy these- I urge you TO buy them, but for guys like me who like the satisfaction....DIY!!!*_


----------



## KK0605

Lol


----------



## fishinbuff

What's the weight on the aluminum? I found it at the local sign shop for $160/ sheet, is that about right? Nice job man!


----------



## partime

fishinbuff said:


> What's the weight on the aluminum? I found it at the local sign shop for $160/ sheet, is that about right? Nice job man!


my blind weighs about 18 lbs. (according to the bathroom scales). I got my reynobond for total of $32. the sign shop had some 4'x2' peices already cut. i got 4 @ $8 a piece. at $160 a sheet, i would say thats a little high. shop around and maybe you can find some scrap pieces like i did. good luck.


----------



## Teh Wicked

Great video, I love how you use your mind to save money...

And for all the people who want to bash...Well just get bent. How do you guys think big companies become big companies? At some point in time the person who is now selling there blind for $249 done this exact same thing and instead of giving away the free info, they marketed the idea and are now making a killing. I dont see the problem besides possibly cost the company a possible few sales. The people who buy products like this are usually too lazy and too rich to do anything themselves....So if you dont like then pay the $249 for the marketed version...If you make 30k per year like myself I will be building one and using that extra $150 I saved on a nice dinner for my woman. Then take the remaining $100 buy a case of beer, then use the remaing to fill the gas tank up in my truck and take my new blind out into the field and get me a dead animal.


----------



## jgarland1987

Teh Wicked said:


> Great video, I love how you use your mind to save money...
> 
> And for all the people who want to bash...Well just get bent. How do you guys think big companies become big companies? At some point in time the person who is now selling there blind for $249 done this exact same thing and instead of giving away the free info, they marketed the idea and are now making a killing. I dont see the problem besides possibly cost the company a possible few sales. The people who buy products like this are usually too lazy and too rich to do anything themselves....So if you dont like then pay the $249 for the marketed version...If you make 30k per year like myself I will be building one and using that extra $150 I saved on a nice dinner for my woman. Then take the remaining $100 buy a case of beer, then use the remaing to fill the gas tank up in my truck and take my new blind out into the field and get me a dead animal.


:thumbs_up


----------



## fishinbuff

How well does the window tint stick to the aluminum? Any problems there? Looks great man.


----------



## partime

fishinbuff said:


> How well does the window tint stick to the aluminum? Any problems there? Looks great man.


It was easy. except around the edges where i had to cut it with saw. kinda tough to get the tint smoothed out. but other than that it stuck great.


----------



## Iceman2383

Teh Wicked said:


> Great video, I love how you use your mind to save money...
> 
> And for all the people who want to bash...Well just get bent. How do you guys think big companies become big companies? At some point in time the person who is now selling there blind for $249 done this exact same thing and instead of giving away the free info, they marketed the idea and are now making a killing. I dont see the problem besides possibly cost the company a possible few sales. The people who buy products like this are usually too lazy and too rich to do anything themselves....So if you dont like then pay the $249 for the marketed version...If you make 30k per year like myself I will be building one and using that extra $150 I saved on a nice dinner for my woman. Then take the remaining $100 buy a case of beer, then use the remaing to fill the gas tank up in my truck and take my new blind out into the field and get me a dead animal.


Nice. and P.S....to get you guys drooling a little bit...I'm workin on a new DIY video...save you all some more $$$ :wink::wink: It's not set in stone yet, Im working on it though. As soon as I know more, I will let the pit bull off the chain!...dam these companies have to hate me...really, there's probably a poster of me in the CEO's office with darts stickin out of it. :set1_violent002:


----------



## kyle619

Just finished mine this past weekend and took it out Sunday... Worked great got my cousin his first deer (doe) with a bow... Thanks for the youtube video helped out alot. Had a friend who uses lexan at his company to make race car windows and other this so got scrap for free. Spend about $45 total.


----------



## Iceman2383

Sweet man! Nice work and congrats to your cuz on the doe


----------



## hunt123

kyle619 said:


> Just finished mine this past weekend and took it out Sunday... Worked great got my cousin his first deer (doe) with a bow... Thanks for the youtube video helped out alot. Had a friend who uses lexan at his company to make race car windows and other this so got scrap for free. Spend about $45 total.


Great to hear actual results out of one! I'm really curious, did he shoot through the little cracks between the panels or did he raise up over the top to shoot?


----------



## kyle619

He raised up on her and made a perfect shot. She looked at us a few times but never saw anything she didnt like.


----------



## hunt123

kyle619 said:


> He raised up on her and made a perfect shot. She looked at us a few times but never saw anything she didnt like.


Just regular camo? Ghillie suit, leafy suit?


----------



## kyle619

had a leaf suit on but i was in the blind with him and i just had my air force abus on


----------



## gethuntin

kyle- what did you end up using for the reflective material and backing? your looks really good in that lighting condition anyway real matches the shade on the ground.


----------



## kyle619

I used the same gila privacy tint as Iceman and just spay painted the back with some green black and brown paint.


----------



## gethuntin

You guys that useed Gila, what did you use to spray down the film with before you placed it on your boards? Looks like theres an installation kit i was wondering if soapy water would work or just water?


----------



## partime

soapy water works fine


----------



## GhostBlind Hunt

*Iceman - No Darts Here!!!*



Iceman2383 said:


> Nice. and P.S....to get you guys drooling a little bit...I'm workin on a new DIY video...save you all some more $$$ :wink::wink: It's not set in stone yet, Im working on it though. As soon as I know more, I will let the pit bull off the chain!...dam these companies have to hate me...really, there's probably a poster of me in the CEO's office with darts stickin out of it. :set1_violent002:


Iceman, you don't need to worry about anyone here at GhostBlind throwing darts at you. In fact, we have had several people reading these post and after finding out how expensive and hard it is to make a GhostBlind knockoff, they have come to our site and bought a real one that is only 12 pounds. 

By the way, somehow, you have been misinformed. The cost of a real Ghostblind is not $500. The cost is $249 on our site. We now have over 100 dealers nationwide and most of them sell our blind for $239. 

Make sure you check out all of the TV shows including Ted Nugent Spirit of the Wild, that are now using the GhostBlind.

Keep up the good work::smile:

Kevin Pottmeyer
GhostBlind Industries


----------



## hutch04

i see some are asking how to get the mirror look. somebody may have answered and i missed but if not there are window tints you can buy that mirrors things. they have dark tint, light tint, camo tint and reflective tint. all kinds of tint out there. can do just about anything. nice job iceman!!!


----------



## hutch04

i now see where people explain the tint. very sorry. its so hard trying to read this manyh pages to catch up while at work. i just found this site week or so ago and im trying to take it all in at once. IM ADDICTED!!!!!!


----------



## Joe7137

Love it.... Will be working on developing one of these myself before long. Great work Iceman. 

I might of seen it and didnt pay attention, but what is the total weight of ur blind...


----------



## Rockyhud

Iceman, great job on coming up with all the DIY aspects for making this blind. I recently checked into the commercial Ghost Blind and had dreams of getting one but can't afford one, even at their lowered price. Your DIY build may enable me and others with DIY skills and tools to have one after all. Thanks for putting in the effort to make this info available to the masses.


----------



## stixshooter

I enjoyed that ... look forward to more might also make the shooting sticks for homemade x-mas presents ..
I think I found my new favorite Ater' ..


----------



## Iceman2383

stixshooter said:


> I enjoyed that ... look forward to more might also make the shooting sticks for homemade x-mas presents ..
> I think I found my new favorite Ater' ..


Very nice to say man, thank you....more DIY stuff to come!


----------



## Sarge3D

Hey Iceman,

Thanks. Now I have another project for this winter when huntin' over. 

Sarge


----------



## jaildoc

Wanted to keep this alive.
Thanks Iceman.


----------



## Iceman2383

you guys are all welcome!


----------



## mohunter77

I have been following this thread since it started and let me thank everyone that contributed. Especially Iceman for getting the thread/DIY idea going. I'm in the process of making one out of plexiglass which is what I have access to at a cheap price (free). I will be posting the results hopefully in the next few weeks.

I did want to share a link that I found with everyone that shows a complete box style blind made from the same concept.. 
"Predator IV" brand "mirror blind"

Here's the question I'm going to throw out there.. I have worked with sheets of plastic for a long time and nothing that I know of comes close to the weight of the Ghost blind. I'm wondering if anyone has looked at any PVC foam or anything of the like, that might work?


----------



## Iceman2383

mohunter77 said:


> I have been following this thread since it started and let me thank everyone that contributed. Especially Iceman for getting the thread/DIY idea going. I'm in the process of making one out of plexiglass which is what I have access to at a cheap price (free). I will be posting the results hopefully in the next few weeks.
> 
> I did want to share a link that I found with everyone that shows a complete box style blind made from the same concept..
> "Predator IV" brand "mirror blind"
> 
> Here's the question I'm going to throw out there.. I have worked with sheets of plastic for a long time and nothing that I know of comes close to the weight of the Ghost blind. I'm wondering if anyone has looked at any PVC foam or anything of the like, that might work?


I don't really know about the pvc foam...I used plexi because it was rigid and didn't allow for too much distortion...I wanted to put my 2 cents in on the box-style blind...although it's a great idea (i was actually thinking about making one) i think that the "casper" blind is more of a running and gunning type of blind...if you made a permanent box style out of plywood, the deer will get used to it...so the mirror isn't necessary...know what I mean? guys all over the place build deer blinds and shoot big deer- it doesn't bother them...plus I think that the box blind is really small...again, just my 2 cents

And you're very welcome for the videos


----------



## StevenT

thats pretty cool def a head turner


----------



## Crockett54

*my casper blind*

I made a three sided blind and got everything from Lowe's. I think it is a great idea but by the time i got to the pay window, i had a total cost of $187.56. Now i will say, thats me buying the precut pieces but i did only buy 2. the 2 x 4 ft pieces were about 45.00 a piece. If you are gonna make one yourself, get the best deal on the plexi. 
Great idea. Only took me about 2 hours to make but if i was to do it over again, id spend 50 more bucks and have it delivered and spend the afternoon hunting.


----------



## HCH

Looks good man


----------



## WisDeerHunter

Very nice iceman. I checked out your DIY videos. Huge thanks to posting them up there. Going to try my hand at making a wrist sling for my son after watching your video.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

nice


----------



## NYBowNut

"The Iceman Cometh" Very Cool!


----------



## 83mulligan

If anyone is in the nw ohio area there is a factory called US Plastics. They have an outlet store and often have sheet stock of slightly damaged or dinged plexi and if you really wanted to be cool.........lexan. They have a website too. Here's a link to the sheet stock and shapes page

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=795&parentcatid=-1


----------



## PaPaBob

I'm thinking of another application for this technique. A bit oversized single panel with the mirror film applied and some kind of frame on the backside to hold it upright and leaning forward. In addition, a flat strutting gobbler image on front side. This could be used to stalk straight across a field to birds in a field. Some guys here in my area are using this technique very successfully. But, there shield is just a bunch of feathers on cardboard with some painted image of a gobbler. They walk behind it single file much like the way they do it out west with a buck antelope or cow decoy. they have been killing birds here like crazy. A nice mirrored panel would really do the trick on these kind of setups.


----------



## rootdoc

Iceman2383 said:


> i've already made stuff to stake it down...its paracord tied to the blind, and additional tie downs that are exactly like the one that ghost blind supplies- i show you how to make them too.
> 
> As far as the stalking shield for sneaking up on game...i already have that one covered too :wink: no need to stake it down at all, there is a bar that goes accross the base of it, so when you are done stalking and ready to shoot, you just step on the bar...she ain't goin no where! lol


Hi Iceman amazing work here! Can you explain this bar with some pix by chance?


----------



## Skunkworkx

This may be a little late or already discussed ???

But, have you thought about the plexi-glass and your hydro-dip ??? 

Love the videos....keepem' coming


----------



## jareed58

Subscribe, Thanks for the "How To's"


----------



## Garceau

My buddies have bugged me into making one....will work on it this week.

Looking at different options for the walls


----------



## cjjeepman

How about coreplast, or that white sign material you can get a 4x8 sheet for about 12.00, and a cvouple cans of chrome paint.


----------



## apamambax

ive thot of this too i built a hub by welding four field points to a stabilizer bolt.... with four arrows attached ..if you make the bottom arrows the right length they work like bowstix...top aroows r longer to cover top of bow which makes it tilt front like a ghost blind.....stretched a piece of blind material accross it with a shooting hole... VERY light.....mine can very easily b taken apart....i wanted reflective fabric to form a ghost blind

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JL Frusha

Just a thought, but masonite/smooth wallboard with mylar on the outside might be a tad heavier and need to be painted to seal out moisture, but at $15 a sheet...


----------



## mainersmotive

Tag


----------



## redbone311

tag


----------



## pigsoooee

partime said:


> I went to my local sign shop today and got 4, 2'x4' peices of reynobond for $32. reynobond has thin aluminum coating on both sides with a thin layer of polyethlene in the middle. it is very weather resistant and durable usually used for Architectural purposes. gonna try to put one together, thanks 2 iceman, very soon. will post pics of the finished product.


Hey partime, how much did your blind weigh after it was completed?


----------



## pigsoooee

*Partime*

Never mind on the weight question. I was just re-reading the whole thread and just found my answer. Sorry!


----------



## ohiohoytshooter

Thats pretty freakin awsome!


----------

